# CRYE PRECISION!



## tim_chi (5 Feb 2006)

Just thought I'd let everyone know... Crye's new site is online. They're selling all their crazy stuff... Hmm... that's about it... 

www.cryeprecision.com

WOOO HOOO!!!!!!  :warstory:

Gonna get me some multicam stuff! Kit slut for life.

God Bless

Tim Chi


----------



## Docherty (5 Feb 2006)

HUA! Just for you Timmy


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Feb 2006)

Good luck affording the armour.


----------



## Spazz (5 Feb 2006)

Haha,  ARMOR CHASSIS- "call for quote". Probably want to do it over the phone so they can try to reveal the price without giving the customer a heart attack. Crazy...


----------



## tim_chi (5 Feb 2006)

Some of the combat pants are already sold out!!! ARRGGG! Waited so long only to be SHAFTED at the last moment... alas....

Only mercs are probably going to be using the armour chassis...

God Bless

Tim Chi


----------



## Farmboy (5 Feb 2006)

I have Drop Zone Multicam Ops pants, Ops shirts and Recce smocks in stock!    ;D


----------



## tim_chi (6 Feb 2006)

Haha... shameless plug...


----------



## Fusaki (6 Feb 2006)

This shirt is SWEET!!!

http://www.cryeprecision.com/product1.asp?P=TSH


----------



## COBRA-6 (6 Feb 2006)

I tried to order the Major League Infidel t-shirt, but the online ordering system wouldn't take a Canadian postal code...


----------



## Da_man (6 Feb 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> I tried to order the Major League Infidel t-shirt, but the online ordering system wouldn't take a Canadian postal code...




Same here... im calling tomorrow lol


Man this gear is sick... time to phase out the old cadpat?  



edit: well someone is supposed to call me back... i want my damn T-shirt!  :blotto:


----------



## tim_chi (6 Feb 2006)

I e-mailed them... but I'm pretty sure they're flooded with e-mails and calls... WHY!!!! ARRRGGGGGG....

I've reviewed my budget... and I can only get the hat... Ah well... I shall wait and see about that armour chassis... or maybe even just the belt... *drool* ~armour belt under tacvest???


----------



## KevinB (6 Feb 2006)

Mike -- I ordered two of them to my APO - when I am back in Ottawa I will get you one


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Feb 2006)

For anybody looking for Multicam Combat Clothing, check out the review our (ICE Tactical) Multicam Advanced BDUs got over on Lightfighter:
http://lightfighter.net/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/9046084761/m/9901039302

To order, simply click http://www.icetactical.com/bdus.html  
We accept paypal, personal cheque and money order.

We will be producing a 'Canadianized' version in temperate and arid cadpat.  Stay tuned for details shortly.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2006)

Um Kev could you PM cost to me so I may faint.


----------



## Da_man (6 Feb 2006)

hmmm Kevin can you order an other for me and sent it to me, ill paypal you all cost of the shirt and shipping


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2006)

Da_man do you know how much one of those armor rigs go for?


----------



## Da_man (6 Feb 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Da_man do you know how much one of those armor rigs go for?



we're talking about the t-shirt.  Im not gonna buy that armor rig till i become an Elite Delta JTF-2 Airborne Ranger Seal Ninja


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (6 Feb 2006)

Ah I see.  Glad I didn't come across too strong and have to remove foot from mouth.


----------



## Docherty (7 Feb 2006)

the Armour Rigs are $3000USDs


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2006)

Do you know for a fact because I have read that they have run upwards of $6000 USD.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2006)

That's about $3,440.21 CAD right now.


----------



## Docherty (7 Feb 2006)

I am not including the plates, so it's definitely more.  Tim Chi, called them about a quote so he will have the exact figures.


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Feb 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Mike -- I ordered two of them to my APO - when I am back in Ottawa I will get you one



Giggidy Giggidy Giggidy!


----------



## Cabose (7 Feb 2006)

Da_man said:
			
		

> we're talking about the t-shirt.  Im not gonna buy that armor rig till i become an Elite Delta JTF-2 Airborne Ranger Seal Ninja


 I think by that time you will not need the armor rig 
Has there been an update on if the site sends stuff to Canada because that t-shirt is awsome


----------



## AmmoTech90 (7 Feb 2006)

Called them today, they do not, yet, ship outside the US.  Apparently they are getting a few calls about it, and are working on something.  No details, but very nice and helpful on the phone, suggesting shipping to a US address.

Another thing, right now they do not use US Postal Service, so it could be a problem shipping something through Belleville as the posties there will not accept courier packages that need signatures.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2006)

Well there are a few friendly Americans on this board and some Canadians that do live south.  If I had the bling I'd definitely be making the calls.


----------



## KevinB (7 Feb 2006)

They ship to Canada -- you just have to be a cool guy to have them do it  

I got their clothing last year - all it took was a phone call.

I can order a few more shirts for guys I know - but I am not becoming a sales rerouting method...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 Feb 2006)

I guess I'll tell them Kevin B sent me.


----------



## COBRA-6 (8 Feb 2006)

Back of the line punks!  :threat:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 Feb 2006)

lol


----------



## KevinB (8 Feb 2006)

Okay shirts for Mike, CFL - and two for J4th and MJP (cuz I am sure they will go over where they are...  )

Plus I ordered 4 of the Dirka-Dirkastani flags  ;D


----------



## pappy (1 Apr 2006)

take the time to drop a dime into the phone or email them (Crye) great folks to deal with.  Note to all, if you don't already know, thier sizes are a bit off...  most stuff runs a little big, you might consider ordering the next smaller size....  

love the MLI tee's  hahaha just the thing for my un-politically correct mindset...


----------



## Big Red (2 Apr 2006)

Hey Kev, how did you order to the APO? Need some MLI shits but it wont accept APO addresses.


----------



## KevinB (2 Apr 2006)

Their website is undergoing some changes -- you want some - I can have them to my address in Fla?


----------



## Mortar guy (2 Apr 2006)

Kev,

Can I jump on this MLI shirt bandwagon? I'd love one if you can swing it and I'll even compensate you with beer for your time. If my calculations are correct, that would mean that I now owe you about 200 cases of beer. I think I might take a medium if they tend to be a little large. Cheers.

MG


----------



## Big Red (2 Apr 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Their website is undergoing some changes -- you want some - I can have them to my address in Fla?



Yeah, I need one so does Keld. Thanks for the offer. You can email me your shipping address or you can order them and I can paypal or e transfer the fundage.


----------

